# Wie schaffe ich diese geschwungenen Linien?



## Sinic (2. Dezember 2004)

Nya, habe vor kurzem auf einer Sig und Walli , das im Anhang enthaltene Muster (die gekräuselten Linien) gesehen ><''' Ich habe schon alles probiert, rumprobiert, alles...doch ich bekomme das irgendwie nicht hin. Kann da irgendjemand helfen?

Falls ich mich falsch Ausdrücke..die Linien da im Hintergrund oO'''


----------



## aTa (2. Dezember 2004)

Also entweder du machst das mit Pfaden oder du nimmst Brushes.
Such mal hier im Forum da wirst sicher fündig.


----------



## McAce (2. Dezember 2004)

Hmm du kannst dir auch eine Schnörkelschrift dowloaden dort ist ganz viel
schnörkel dran, deswegen der Name ;-), und den nutz du dann aus
in dem du dir Buchstaben mit den passenden Schnörkel suchst.
Di packst du dann alle auf verschiedene Ebene in unterschidlichen
Größen und zum schluß schneidest du einfach den Buchstaben ab und läßt den Schnörkel stehen.

Achso hier bekommst du eine unmenge an Schriften also Augen auf

http://www.dafont.com/theme.php?cat=601


/edit
@ radde du bist zu spät ;-) lol


----------



## Philip Kurz (2. Dezember 2004)

... oder du suchst dir einen netten Script-Font von http://www.dafont.com und machst dir deine eigenen "Curl-Brushes" 

/edit
Knapp verpasst


----------

